# Trades that could help out all three teams



## reives21 (Jan 14, 2003)

NY Trades: S. Marbury, M. Sweetney
NY Receives: J. Williams, L. Wright, C. Butler

Lakers Trades: C. Butler
Lakers Receives: M. Sweetney

Memphis Trades: J. Williams, L. Wright
Memphis Receives: S. Marbury

Trade Checker ID 2396485.

I think this trade works for all teams.

Knicks Starters: J. Williams, J. Crawford, C. Butler, K. Thomas, L. Wright
Lakers Starters: C. Atkins, K. Bryant, L. Odom, M. Sweetney, V. Divac
Memphis Starters: S. Marbury, M. Miller, S.Battier, P. Gasol, and maybe use the 19th pick for Johan Petro 7'0 from France.

As a knick fan I hate to see Starbury go but it will help fill the holes in our lineup. 
Memphis is trying to get rid of J. Will and I can't see who they could get better than Marbury but on the downside they have to part with L. Wright. Lakers can switch Odom to the SF position were he had alot of success on the heat and Sweetney will finally get the playing time he deserves.

P.S. Knicks should Draft G. Green if he is still available.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

that trade sucks....

they wanna trade Williams cause he has a bad contract and he aint that good. C Butler has been a disapointment his last two seasons and wright isnt anything to write home about.

rather keep marbury and sweetney. we turn the grizz into a playoff team again while we stay in the Lotto. the lakers also look better. we wont.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

that trade is awful......

You may or may not appreciate Starbury running the show,but he is still a top 5 point guard...

Jwilliams???That guy is poison..West will have to entice teams to take him..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Marbury has a franchise killing contract. J-Will does not. He has 3 years at 8 million per. Would this trade return Memphis to the playoffs? Sure. Would this return the Knicks to the playoffs? Maybe not, but it's not like they're going to return with Marbury at the helm, and he still has like 5 years left on his deal. The sooner they get away from that contract, the sooner they can rebuild. This trade also gives the Knicks FLEXIBILITY. That's three players with value that they can trade, in exchange for two. The best part of this trade is the Knicks don't even give up the expiring deals of Tim Thomas and Penny Hardaway.

J-Will shares the ball and has become underrated since leaving the Kings. His A/T ratio is great, and he is probably the 3rd best orchestrator in the league behind Kidd and Nash. I can see him thriving with Crawford rather than Marbury.

Butler is an upgrade at our weakest position, he can run with J-Will, and he plays defense. I don't see how people can like Mike Sweetney better, especially since we have a million PFs who are just as good.

Lorenzen Wright is a veteran center. The Knicks need a center. Wright can put up 10/7 next to Kurt Thomas and the other PFs. The Knicks are not going to win with Kurt Thomas at center and an undersized PF starting.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Marbury has a franchise killing contract. J-Will does not. He has 3 years at 8 million per. Would this trade return Memphis to the playoffs? Sure. Would this return the Knicks to the playoffs? Maybe not, but it's not like they're going to return with Marbury at the helm, and he still has like 5 years left on his deal. The sooner they get away from that contract, the sooner they can rebuild. This trade also gives the Knicks FLEXIBILITY. That's three players with value that they can trade, in exchange for two. The best part of this trade is the Knicks don't even give up the expiring deals of Tim Thomas and Penny Hardaway.

J-Will shares the ball and has become underrated since leaving the Kings. His A/T ratio is great, and he is probably the 3rd best orchestrator in the league behind Kidd and Nash. I can see him thriving with Crawford rather than Marbury.

Butler is an upgrade at our weakest position, he can run with J-Will, and he plays defense. I don't see how people can like Mike Sweetney better, especially since we have a million PFs who are just as good.

Lorenzen Wright is a veteran center. The Knicks need a center. Wright can put up 10/7 next to Kurt Thomas and the other PFs. The Knicks are not going to win with Kurt Thomas at center and an undersized PF starting.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

If JWill is so great or underrated, why is that genius of a GM Jerry West is looking to trade him? I'm sticking the awful, woeful contract of Starbury.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

that trade is just alright. but really, the knicks had a player similar to wright in nazr mohammed. this trade wouldn't have been necessary if isiah had not pull the trigger on the malik rose trade.

caron butler.. is he even much of an upgrade over trevor ariza at this point? i mean butler hasn't been the same since he injured himself after his rookie season.

i think the grizzlies can give up more for marbury. they can give the knicks one of bonzi, battier, or posey.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> If JWill is so great or underrated, why is that genius of a GM Jerry West is looking to trade him?


Because the Grizzlies have too many average players and not enough stars. Duh.

They play well with Watson, who won't command a similar contract. J-Will also has locker room issues there. Fratello wants him out. Of course, with that said, it's doubtful Fratello wants Marbury either.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jwill as as much of a cancer as Steph. Sorry but it is true, I have never seen him support a single one of his teammates outside of Amare.


I don't want Bonzi here for any reason whatsoever. He needs to stay far and away from this team.

I used to be real high on Caron, but after he injured his knee he has not been the same. Maybe he will recover. He is an upgrade over Ariza though, much m ore skilled, just as athletic.

The grizz have a load of good players. Grab Earl posey etc. West isn't stupid. I think he'll trade JWill to the hawks for some good stuff. 

As for this trade unless we get more back, there is no reason to give up steph. Jwill is a good pointguard, no question, but steph is more dominate and is the better of the two players.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> caron butler.. is he even much of an upgrade over trevor ariza at this point? i mean butler hasn't been the same since he injured himself after his rookie season.


Yes. Butler averaged 15.5 ppg this year. He's a better defender, stronger, and wouldn't have the worst jumper on the entire team.



> i think the grizzlies can give up more for marbury. they can give the knicks one of bonzi, battier, or posey.


Bonzi is a free agent. Posey had a worse year than Butler did, and both he and Battier would be redundant if the Knicks were getting Butler in the deal.

Of course, you could make a case for just cutting out the Lakers entirely.



> Jwill as as much of a cancer as Steph. Sorry but it is true, I have never seen him support a single one of his teammates outside of Amare.


J-Will was never Amare's teammate. Steph was.



> West isn't stupid. I think he'll trade JWill to the hawks for some good stuff.


Why would the Hawks throw away their cap room? Anyway, since pretty much all of their players make 2 million or less, a trade would be pretty difficult unless it's like 3 for 1.


----------



## RHJENYK (Jan 5, 2005)

reives21 said:


> NY Trades: S. Marbury, M. Sweetney
> NY Receives: J. Williams, L. Wright, C. Butler
> 
> Lakers Trades: C. Butler
> ...


NOT BAD :clap: GOOD IDEA BRO


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Yes. Butler averaged 15.5 ppg this year. He's a better defender, stronger, and wouldn't have the worst jumper on the entire team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caron is not that good. i watched him play throughout the season, he's not a better defender than ariza no way, and his offense are forced rather than in the flow of the game. his stats are obviously gonna be better than ariza's cuz he plays a lot more minutes and is the 2nd-3rd(2nd when kobe was injured) scoring option on the team. regardless of stats i don't believe he's a better player than the guys on the grizzlies.

posey had a bad bad year but he was injured. let's not forget a year ago he was regarded as one of the breakout stars in the league, and is considered an elite defender. when healthy(which he will be) he'll be way better than butler. and how would depth be redundant? wouldn't you love to see players like posey and battier added to the team? players who contribute and have *good* contracts to boot? They each earn about 6mil per year but can easily become the best players on the team behind marbury.

and no, i wasn't counting caron out of the equation(though this trade can go down with or without the lakers). the grizzlies can certainly give up more for marbury, especially with their logjam at the 2 and 3. i don't believe anybody would turn down the trade because of "redundancy" either. a gm with a right mind pull the trigger on any trade that brings in extra depth. the knicks is certainly a team that can use it.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rashidi said:


> J-Will was never Amare's teammate. Steph was.
> 
> .



That is what I am saying. There is this notion that Jwill is a cancer. I am saying that Steph is just as much of a cancer. I don't know why Jwill has this bad rep. Still let me reiterate Steph is the more dominate player. Plain and simple he is better at the position than Jwill, most importantly he makes better decisions with the ball. He shoots better he defends better ( stop laughing it is true) like it or not he is not as good of passer.

J will has better handles but man oh man can he screw things up with his decisions. If there were a stastic for most three pointers shot on a 3 on 1 break he would be the top in the league.



> Why would the Hawks throw away their cap room? Anyway, since pretty much all of their players make 2 million or less, a trade would be pretty difficult unless it's like 3 for 1.


The need to increase attendance. Plain and simple Jwill puts butts in the seat. He does this by having ( in my opinion ) the best handles in the NBA. People want to watch this. The hawks need to turn a profit soon ( I believe they were recently repurchased last year) if they take another loss fiscally I don't see how that group of investors is going to want to stick around. This is why I think J will is the perfect player for them.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

reives21 said:


> NY Trades: S. Marbury, M. Sweetney
> NY Receives: J. Williams, L. Wright, C. Butler
> 
> Lakers Trades: C. Butler
> ...


that is one of the worst trades ive ever seen.......for the lakers :biggrin:


----------

